# Riverside Ride (Second Sunday of every month)



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2015)

The Riverside Ride will now be on the *2nd Sunday* of every month.  New Starting area will be at Panera Bread off Central in Riverside.  

*Sunday, March 8 at 11:00am*

Panera Bread
3560 Riverside Plaza Dr, Riverside, California 92506
Meet and greet at for the early birds at Panera Bread off Central Ave at 10am and roll out at 11am.


*RIDE LINK*
https://www.facebook.com/events/793515527391397/?pnref=story

*FACEBOOK PAGE LINK*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1494330464174366/













 Vintage bicycle preferred but not required.

https://www.facebook.com/events/793515527391397/?pnref=story


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome!! I'll be there!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Mike, now all we need is a 4th Saturday/Sunday of the month ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2015)

I just checked the weather for the 8th...Sunny, no chance of rain and high of 80!    Can anyone say "Perfect"?


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 5, 2015)

*Sunday's high will be 83 with a "Real Feel" of 87.  Come on out!*


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2015)

Some pics from the ride


----------

